# What types of trains is amtrak renting out as part of their holiday commuter trains?



## Kevin H (Nov 8, 2018)

What type of commuter trains will amtrak be using for their holiday commuter schedule? and what are the schedules for each train (the train number for the marc rail cars or njt rail cars)


----------



## Ryan (Nov 9, 2018)

The timetable can be found here, which clearly lays out the trains using commuter equipment. 

https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/projects/dotcom/english/public/documents/timetables/Northeast-Corridor-Thanksgiving-Timetable-112018.pdf


----------



## PVD (Nov 9, 2018)

In past years on the NEC, we have seen MARC coaches and some NJT Arrow sets. Not sure if anything is coming from NJT this year, they have been short themselves, and borrowed some eqpt from MARC a while back. MARC has some extra cars that they have been renting/leasing for different purposes, LIRR had them for summer use 2 summers back, Amtrak had some cab cars for GCT runs this year until enough of their DM's had hatches installed. I don't know about the other areas.


----------

